# Hello I'm new too!



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello everyone. I wish I had known about this site years ago! DH and I have been TTC for about four years but no luck so far.
Tests show we are both as fertile as you like - DH has more sperm than he knows what to do with, my cycles are textbook perfect, lovely juicy follicles etc etc yet we are still not pregnant. 
I think that if we KNEW what the matter was we'd have a better idea of what we should do next and whether there was anything we could do to improve our chances. I'm 35, DH is 39 and we've been together for 14 years; we don't want to waste any more time!
So - three failed IUIs and now it's IVF for us. We really like the look of the Ceram clinic in Spain and so we're calling Ruth there tomorrow to see where we go from here. Had an assessment at Bourn Hall already so we are hoping Ceram can liaise with them and help us have our family.
We've tried various fertility-boosting measures, including the Foresight programme and nutritional supplements. I've even been to a osteopath to make sure I am all aligned in the right direction and am currently wearing a green Kiwi fertility symbol. 
I'm looking forward to meeting some of you in the chat rooms (I've got the 'abroadies' chat scheduled in!) and reading your inspirational stories!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi nicola and welcome to ff

sorry to hear u have had failures so far and i bet it is frustrating that your infertility is unexplained? I remember that me and hubby had been ttc for 2 yrs and then went to GP and done the initial tests - my ovulation blood tests were fine then hubby did SA which was 100% abnormal - he was quite upset about it and wouldnt talk about it where as i was quite happy as it gave an explaination as to why we wernt getting pregnant and that hopefully something could be done about it!

Good luck

Kate


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Nicola

Welcome to FF  

Wishing you lots of luck with your journey into IVF.

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello there Kate!!  
Men do get touchy about their swimmers. My DH was told as a part of our Foresight assessment that he had excess lead in his sperm (by hair sample analysis) and that was the reason we weren't getting pregnant. A blood test at the hospital said this was not so, but he was initially really upset by the 'lead' explanation and the thought that our infertility could be down to his sperm. 
I felt (before we knew that it wasn't) that at least here was some kind of explanation and felt weird in a way when we found it wasn't. 
Sorry, does that make sense?
Good luck to you 
Nx


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Shaz - fingers crossed!
Nx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi nicola that does make sense - i think men find it hard to deal with than women!!

Kate


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey nicola.Just wanted to come say "hi" to you.  It is so frustrating being unexplained isn't it? I'm glad we haven't got any obvious probs but if we did at least we'd know why we weren't getting pregnant. Good luck with your phone call to Ruth tomorrow. When do you hope to start your ivf cycle?  Anyway good luck and take care.Mel***


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Nicola

I'm new to FF too.  Hope you find the site useful.  My DH and I were also diagnosed with unexplained fertility a few years ago - nothing seemed to be wrong with either of us.  To cut a long story short, we had IUI, IFV and then ICSI (which worked DS born 4/7/2003).  So be positive and you'll get there in the end.

Best of luck

Em


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Nicola

Welcome to ff - you'll soon be addicted to this site!

Jappa xx


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello everyone for your kind messages! You're right Jappa - I'm addicted already. I even have my own ticker now! Just made an appointment to see Ruth on the 15th, and I'm going to call her husband Simon this evening to arrange travel and accommodation.
I CAN'T WAIT!!!!
Also decided to tell my boss about our upcoming adventure - he was really supportive and said that we should grasp every opportunity we had with both hands. (he's a star!)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi nicola

Glad u love this site too - i am always on here as soon as i get in from work!!

Thats good that u have told your boss - i havnt said anything to mine as i feel i cant talk to her in confidence as she is one of these ppl who will go and tell others anyway and i dont want the whole world knowing - maybe when i start to have any treatment i will talk to her!

Speak soon

Kate


----------

